# Finding Horizon Legacy in Stores- Website not necessarily accurate!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

In light of the devistating news of Natura selling out, I'm removing it from my cat's rotation. (I know, i know. DOG food forum. But my cat is my kibble fed animal, so she's all I have to relate!)

Anyway, I was looking up retailers of Horizon Legacy, and none came up in my state (Nevada) on their store locator. I called the store I buy her food from (At Your Service Pet Supplies) and asked if they had any way of getting it. They carried it in stock and have for a long time! I had no idea, and it's not listed online! So, I know a few people were interested in replacing EVO with this food in their rotations, and it seems so hard to come by, so I wanted to share this little tidbit of information. Call your pet stores and ask for it! They might have it even if it's not online.

Also, what's the shelf life like? We're moving soon, and I already called the stores in Utah and no one has it, but I'm sure we'll be in Vegas visiting in laws (ugh!) twice a year or so. Could I just stock up then on my Legacy and Orijen?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

conversely, the horizon store finder also lists plenty of stores that dont carry horizon and never did. its very hit and miss.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> conversely, the horizon store finder also lists plenty of stores that dont carry horizon and never did. its very hit and miss.


Good to know!
I guess it would just be best for everyone interested to not even bother with the store locator, and to just call around.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

There are also wholesalers that get there hands on these premium foods and sell them to pet shops.

PetFoodDirect.com sells Orijen, yet they are not on the Champion site. Clearly they are getting it through a wholesale connection.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Also, Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping carries this brand. Shipping is free over $50.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Also, Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping carries this brand. Shipping is free over $50.



That place has escalated prices to try and cover the free shipping.

Try These Stores:

Dog Food | Cat Food | Bird Food | HeartyPet.com

Natural Pet Health - The Pet Health and Nutrition Center - your natural pet health store: Litchfield Connecticut New England


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> In light of the devistating news of Natura selling out, I'm removing it from my cat's rotation. (I know, i know. DOG food forum. But my cat is my kibble fed animal, so she's all I have to relate!)
> 
> Anyway, I was looking up retailers of Horizon Legacy, and none came up in my state (Nevada) on their store locator. I called the store I buy her food from (At Your Service Pet Supplies) and asked if they had any way of getting it. They carried it in stock and have for a long time! I had no idea, and it's not listed online! So, I know a few people were interested in replacing EVO with this food in their rotations, and it seems so hard to come by, so I wanted to share this little tidbit of information. Call your pet stores and ask for it! They might have it even if it's not online.
> 
> Also, what's the shelf life like? We're moving soon, and I already called the stores in Utah and no one has it, but I'm sure we'll be in Vegas visiting in laws (ugh!) twice a year or so. Could I just stock up then on my Legacy and Orijen?


sounds like the orijen locator ha.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've only been able to get Legacy online, no sotres carry it and I search far and wide.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I found out that a store called Complete Pet Mart can special order it even though its not available at their store, but only through their site.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> That place has escalated prices to try and cover the free shipping.
> 
> Try These Stores:
> 
> ...


I priced what it would cost at several sites and, for me in Dallas, k9cuisine is still cheapest. Here's what I found:

Hearty Pet Horizon Legacy Adult 28.7 lbs $53.99
Shipping $20.84

K9Cuisine " " " " $59.99
Shipping free

The Hungry Puppy 46.99
Shipping 23.90

Whole Pet Central 53.99
Shipping 23.57


These are a couple of the sites listed on the Horizon site. Usually I order multiple bags, so shipping would be even more.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Watch Hearty Pet.....they run FREE shipping a few times a year with no limit on what you spend or how many pounds.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I priced what it would cost at several sites and, for me in Dallas, k9cuisine is still cheapest. Here's what I found:
> 
> Hearty Pet Horizon Legacy Adult 28.7 lbs $53.99
> Shipping $20.84
> ...


This is exaclty how it is for me. It's $20+ PER bag for shipping. I have also found the best deals on k9cuisine for the Horizon.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Our local pet food store stopped carrying it because it wasn't selling fast enough.


----------

